# [SOLVED] Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!



## Tagurrit (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a brand new SB Audigy I just got around to putting in my 4 GHZ core 2 XP machine (OK I'm slow I've had it laying around for two years!) and it doesn't work. I went into the bios and turned off the MB device, checked to make sure I had all the latest drivers from SB, checked Device man to make sure it showed up, disabled the system software that came with the MB, checked all the cables, and speakers but I get NOTHING, not even a scratch from the speakers. Wazzup? :upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

check it is set as the default for sound
in the devive m,anger click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then check for yellow alongside of anything


----------



## Tagurrit (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

Thanks for the reply. In my original post I put "checked Device man to make sure it showed up" When I did that I checked to make sure it was seeing the card and working. It is the default, it says it's working, no yellow or red marks. I still get no sound at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

have you connected the sound cable from card to the drive and checked it is on the right channel in the s/c panel


----------



## Tagurrit (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

It has the firewire cable installed and a cable for the CD player. The green speaker cable is in the green hole on the card. I tried all the holes just to be sure. The system sees the card, which it won't do if the fire wire cable isn't attached.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

scroll down to the setup here and see if it helps
http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/creative-audigy2-zs/index.html
have you run creative diognostics


----------



## Tagurrit (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

Thanks for the effort. I really appreciate your suggestions. I finally did fix it by re-loading the OS (Win-XP). I didn't install the drivers at initial install and when I did SP-3 XP loaded the driver and it worked fine after that. I guess Micro$oft just has to have total control [;>) --Tag


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS no sound!*

glad you have it sorted


----------

